# WTF - Oddly coloured poop?? Why



## Peachfroggy (Aug 24, 2021)

I made a post the other day worrying about if my Whites Tree Frog (WTF) is bloated or not since I dont know much about frog bloat plus I’ve had only had the frog for just under 2 weeks so it’s hard for me to tell (but i never got a reply). So today i woke up to see my frog had pooped but it was a but different from what im used to seeing. Im not sure if it means much or if I can really assume anything from a single poop but I figured id ask anyways since I’m not sure why it would be 2 toned like this? Any help would be appreciated! Im just getting to know this frog and it’s quarantining before I add them with my other WTF and want to cover all my bases!!


----------



## Tiger94 (Sep 3, 2021)

It could have been that he was constipated or stopped up and finally had a BM. This could explain why half looks dry and hard. I would monitor him over the next day or two and see if his poop looks normal.


----------



## Peachfroggy (Aug 24, 2021)

Tiger94 said:


> It could have been that he was constipated or stopped up and finally had a BM. This could explain why half looks dry and hard. I would monitor him over the next day or two and see if his poop looks normal.


Okay ill do that. Hopefully it goes back to a regular colour but if not i think ill look into taking them to a vet. Thanks for the response! It means a lot


----------



## Tiger94 (Sep 3, 2021)

Peachfroggy said:


> Okay ill do that. Hopefully it goes back to a regular colour but if not i think ill look into taking them to a vet. Thanks for the response! It means a lot


Just wanted to see if everything was alright!


----------



## Peachfroggy (Aug 24, 2021)

Tiger94 said:


> Just wanted to see if everything was alright!


Hey!! I appreciate u checking in! They have gone a few more times since my original post and it looks pretty much back to normal. I still booked a vet appointment just incase but in the meantime everything looks good!


----------



## Peachfroggy (Aug 24, 2021)

Tiger94 said:


> Just wanted to see if everything was alright!


I know I responded saying everything was good but today seemed off.. figured id mention it. It seemed to have a lot of mucus? Do you have any idea why?


----------



## Tiger94 (Sep 3, 2021)

Peachfroggy said:


> I know I responded saying everything was good but today seemed off.. figured id mention it. It seemed to have a lot of mucus? Do you have any idea why?


Sorry for just now seeing this, been a little busy. How did the vet go? Ive seen my frogs poop a little slimy but not quite sure about that one to be honest.


----------



## Peachfroggy (Aug 24, 2021)

Tiger94 said:


> Sorry for just now seeing this, been a little busy. How did the vet go? Ive seen my frogs poop a little slimy but not quite sure about that one to be honest.


Oh hey its no problem! It actually ended up being okay. Apparently it was a normal reaction . And it did end up stopping on its own as well so the vet didn’t actually need to do anything.


----------

